# Gah... Mini-Rant



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

So I had to go to Petco/Petsmart today (they're right next to each other) to pick up some plants, and there was this mom and her daughter who were picking out fish for the girl's 10 gallon tank for her dorm. Being the nosy fish nazi that I am, I listened in to what they were talking about, and they wanted to get a baby albino pleco and the salesperson was all for it ("They won't get any bigger than 2" and only eat the algae from the walls" was mentioned). They then moved on to pick out three fancy goldfish, and were looking at an Siamese Algae Eater when I decided to just walk away before I did something to get myself kicked out of the store. It's days like this that college students with fish really irk me, and I am one! There's been a couple of times that people think I'm good with fish (reality - I just do my research) have asked me why their goldfish/betta/etc. died and tell me about their setup, they looked at me like I grew a second head when I tell them likely exactly why the fish died the day/week/month after they brought it home.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah sometimes thats the right thing to do. Walk away. I myself am a little shy but everyone else here are pretty brave lol. College students can be better than those little kids though. I don't blame the kids that much; I was as ignorant as they are when I was that age but the parents should really try to take control over their child and do the right thing whether not getting a fish or getting the right home for the fish.
With college kids, the blame can be put on them I guess lol. In my opinion they should be responsible and do their research.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

My philosophy is throw in the advice without waiting for a response and leave. Let them either take it or leave it. If they do you saved some fish, if not...Well unfortunate it is but we cant save them all


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm all for having fish in dorms and all - heck, I have four cycled/planted tanks up and running at the moment in my dorm room - but at least do it right (or don't complain when your tank is overrun with algae/the fish die/etc). And I totally understand not having a ton of room for a big set-up, but a 2.5 or 5.5 gallon glass aquarium for a betta is really not bad. It's come to the point that I've seriously considered hosting a "how to keep fish in a dorm" seminar in my room and showing people first hand what fish in a decent-sized, heated tank looks like.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Right now, I don't know whether I will be staying in a dorm or not for college lol. I'm not at my college years yet. That seminar sounds like a good way to spread the right words though.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

lol Dorms are good, most of the time. It's pretty much the only time, barring prison, that you'll share a 12'x12' room with a total stranger :lol:


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL, I'm probably staying at home when I start college next year. I don't want to have to give up my fish (or any of my numerous other pets!) Plus, sharing a 12'x12' room with ANYBODY, let alone a stranger, does not sound like fun to me!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

As I said in another topic I usually start a conversation with them and then advise subtly so the don't anger. 

But if you want hear something good from one of those stores for once I was in a petco the other day and a women and her daughter were in there and looking for some plants and they talked to the clerk about their betta setup and it sounded like they were taking real good care of one. 

And to make matters better when I started talking to the clerk it turns out he has a betta too, and he thought those tiny barbie/batman tanks were cruel. It just made my day hearing a clerk there say that!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Get get not having room for a big setup but only get fish for your set up. I would have given advice. I have little room and a 10 and twenty gallon.


----------

